# Needing Rescue Auction Items for the Specialty



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It is getting close to time for the Specialty and we have had few items sent in so far. So sort of starting to panic. 
This group has been a mainstay for Rescue and hoping we can count on you all again for some donations to the Rescue Auction this year. 
It wont be a raffle, because the state of California considers a raffle gambling. So we wont sell tickets but will have a silent auction for all the differant items. 
The address to send to is:
Judy Crowe
10520 Burned Oak Lane
Escondido, Ca. 92026-6937
Thanks so much for your continued support.
Edie


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Edie, do the items have to be dog related or can they be anything?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh and can you tell me more about what the Specialty is? I'm new so I don't know. Thanks!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am ordering something today. I think people might have been waiting to see what was happening with the whole raffle vs. auction issue.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK Edie, this is on it's way to Judy as we speak! These two items could be auctioned separately or as a set if it would net more cash!! I hope everyone jumps in here and donates to our favorite rescue!!
Get your pocket books ready ladies! And to Celeta, the Specialty is a dog show just for Maltese dogs. It's the big event of the year. It's a week long malteseapalooza! This year it's in San Diego. More can be seen on the Amarican Maltese Association website. It's also the major fundraising event for the AMA rescue for the year.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> I am ordering something today. I think people might have been waiting to see what was happening with the whole raffle vs. auction issue.




I've been waiting to see what was happening with the raffle vs. auction issue. I'll be sending something in a few days.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh Pam, Thanks so much and I love both items. I have the pen and it is so nice for travel. I am bringing mine again for Hope. Can you believe she will be traveling with me again this year. LOL The Wee Beast.
Thanks so much for your support. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Edie do you want the items ahead of time? Or should I bring the quilt with me?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cyndi, I think sending to Judy ahead of time will be better. Then we can decide what works for live auction or silent auction. I think your quilt will do well in a live auction with people bidding at the luncheon against each other. Gets lively that way. Please send to Judy if you will. I love your quilt and will probably be one of the ones bidding in it. :aktion033:


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

What is the time frame for donations to be received? I could knit a scarf or something depending on the time I would have. That is if the item doesn't have to be pet related. But doesn't Mommy need something pretty too??


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> OK Edie, this is on it's way to Judy as we speak! These two items could be auctioned separately or as a set if it would net more cash!! I hope everyone jumps in here and donates to our favorite rescue!!
> Get your pocket books ready ladies! And to Celeta, the Specialty is a dog show just for Maltese dogs. It's the big event of the year. It's a week long *malteseapalooza*! This year it's in San Diego. More can be seen on the Amarican Maltese Association website. It's also the major fundraising event for the AMA rescue for the year.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::chili::chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The items dont have to be dog related and home made items like a scarf would be great. It would be great to have all items sent to Judy by the first week in May, so they can have an idea of what they have etc. Thanks again. Edie


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh i can hardly wait is it ok to order and have them delivered directly to the address ?


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> OK Edie, this is on it's way to Judy as we speak! These two items could be auctioned separately or as a set if it would net more cash!! I hope everyone jumps in here and donates to our favorite rescue!!
> Get your pocket books ready ladies! And to Celeta, the Specialty is a dog show just for Maltese dogs. It's the big event of the year. It's a week long malteseapalooza! This year it's in San Diego. More can be seen on the Amarican Maltese Association website. It's also the major fundraising event for the AMA rescue for the year.


 
:two thumbs up::two thumbs up::two thumbs up::sHa_banana::sHa_banana::woohoo2::clap: ........... need i say more how exciting .


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Eddie, i kinda figured of coarse i can send it directly to Judy dont mind me i have an excuse its monday :HistericalSmiley: Ok this is my very first time donating anything other than toys or money and i want to get something that is of good use so i was thinking alot of new mommy and of coarse any mommy would you guys be interetsed in stairs ... i have two links and if you know of a better one help me choose..... pwetty pwease :chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

romeo&juliet said:


> Eddie, i kinda figured of coarse i can send it directly to Judy dont mind me i have an excuse its monday :HistericalSmiley: Ok this is my very first time donating anything other than toys or money and i want to get something that is of good use so i was thinking alot of new mommy and of coarse any mommy would you guys be interetsed in stairs ... i have two links and if you know of a better one help me choose..... pwetty pwease :chili::chili:
> 
> 3 Step Doggy Steps Pet Stairs Dog Ramp +1 FREE COVER 13"H x 16" W x 18" D: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon.com: Solvit PupSTEP Plus Pet Stairs: Pet Supplies



I have had both stairs. I didn't care for the first one. The second one is much sturdier and folds fairly flat for storage. JMO


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

revakb2 said:


> I have had both stairs. I didn't care for the first one. The second one is much sturdier and folds fairly flat for storage. JMO


Folding flat is a great feature! I think that's a great item !!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I actually love the first one and am on my second one of them. I like them because they are not hard and I have a small home and have hit this soft one with my foot and it didnt hurt at all. LOL I have this step in front of my couch, so it is easy for company to move aside too if needed. Thats just me though. The cover also comes off easy and I have washed mine over and over. Naughty boys that mark when I dont get the belly bands on. So thats my expereince. 
Great idea, by the way. Hugs,Edie


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:smcry::smcry::smcry::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2: waaaaaaaa waaaaaaaaaaaa waaaaaaaaaa i cant go i requested the time off yesterday i was denied to many people off around the same time i guess next year ill know better to ask 6 months in adavnce is it around the same time every year? Well now ill go home and sit on my ouch eat ice cream all night and dream of next year.............................. Eddie ordering stairs today sending to Judy :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok i need a phone number to put in the order in case any problems or should i just put my number in ? I would think we want Judys number just in case it gets delivered to the wrong address im not sure but it wont let me order with out putting a phone number so ill put mine.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is Judy's number 760-749-2270
Sorry you cant make it. Have you asked anyone to switch dates with you?? Worth a try.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

i ordered it but i will keep the number in case they call me nope im the only one available for the phones LOL figures only day shift here no one to switch with but ordered and on its way can u pm me an email so i can forward cofirmation too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I'm working on making beds and several other items but probably won't get them overnighted until late April. 

BTW -- can we sell the clothes without it being a "raffle"?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ursula -- it's going to be in Florida next year and there will be a huge group from SM, so just save your money for next year.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are working on differant ways to make some funds for Rescue besides the Auctions. Selling things will be part of it I think. 
I am also working on some items to share on SM, but not sure if that is legal either. So will run it by the moderators first, if I get the item I am working on. Hugs,Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Edie, is this ok? If so, I will order it and have it shipped directly to Escondito, Ca.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

WONDERFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much...:chili::aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Ursula -- it's going to be in Florida next year and there will be a huge group from SM, so just save your money for next year.


Oh that is great to know! Maybe next year my DH, Bella and I can plan our vacation to be in FL that week too  . Thinking we may even head to Florida in May of this year. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- if we can't do this as a raffle, then I will not send any small items and order bigger priced items to bid on.

As far as auctioning here on SM, I'm sure that all of the Mods and that Yung, too, would be fine with it as it is a non-profit org and for our dear rescues.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> WONDERFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much...:chili::aktion033:


 
OK, it's done. I ordered the fancy metal dog bed and had it shipped directly to Judy.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wish you could come to the Specialty too Pat. Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Wish you could come to the Specialty too Pat. Edie


 
Me too. This is killing me!! But I just got back from Florida and am heading for Punta Cana in April...and then my puppy party is in the beginning of June. (LOL....all fun stuff:innocent 

Next year for sure!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP
I kind of missed this thread when I was away on vacation. Edie - can we still donate outfits for the dogs like I did the last couple of times? Figure you could also group a few outfits of the same size (a mini wardrobe) if that works for silent auction. I really wish that I was going but you couldn't hold it much further away than San Diego from me. :huh: And next year is FL. Does the Northeast or even Middle Atlantic ever get the specialty? rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

YES!!! We are taking all items and clothes will be great too. We will group items and will also have a sale table selling things we get in quantity. So please send the clothes or anything else anyone wishes to send. We just had to work out the kinks after they told us we couldnt sell tickets for a raffle. 
The Specialty shows rotate from East, to West, to Mid-West every year. This year is West Coast and next year in Florida is considered East Coast. Then it will be Mid-West. I know its a long flight fron NYC To Calif.. I flew to New Jersey from Calif.,a few years ago for the Specialty.
Eventually it will get one closer to you, I am sure.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I should also tell you, if I havent already (old brain), that we are also doing theme baskets. So if anyone wants to send items that would go together, then a basket will be made up for those items. A card on the outside of the basket will list the items and who donated.
Just to give you and idea, I am doing a health basket with a thermometer that scans (no rectal), Placquinal for the teeth, Angel Eyes for the eyes, Missing Link for skin and joints, the stuff you dip toes in if you clip them too short, etc. .
We also have some great one of a kind items being donated like Cindy;s Quilt.
I hope we can find a way to be able to include all of you in bidding on some of the items at the show. I know you will all want a chance on the Quilt Cindy made and probably some of the other things.
Hope this helps to give you all an idea of what to donate or that you might like to bid on. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just sent a couple of items to Judy. Sure wish I could be there this year!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks so much Glenda. We wish you could be there too. Are you going next year??


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Edie:

It seems to have been such a busy week for you, Bron and many others in rescuing all the dear little ones. I just donated to AMA Rescue. Is it too late to donate things for the auction? Do you need more of anything in particular?

Thanks, again, for being such an inspiration! You are my heros!!!

Cheers,
Brenda


----------

